# how do i do this ?



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

how much and how do they make the fiberglass twist for u to mount the speaker and make it look like its coming out like in the picture below


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

You make it out of wood and make speaker rings and elevate them then staple flice over it then brush the fiberglass risen over it.


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

how much does a job like the one below gos for .....just for the wave looking motion ?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aguacatio_@Jan 2 2009, 07:12 PM~12587522
> *how much does a job like the one below gos for .....just for the wave looking motion ?
> 
> *


Depends on a lot of things like what kind of car, what you're looking to put in the trunk, how you want everything configured, if you need it painted and all wired up or just a rough fiberglass box, where you're located, if you're having a professional shop do it or someone you know, etc etc etc. I don't know much about fiberglass but i do know that it takes a lot of time to get a smooth finish like those in the pics and good work isn't cheap, cheap work isn't good.

Post up what equipment you have and what car and someone should be able to give you a rough estimate,


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

1964 impala 2 pumps 4 dumps 8 batteries ......... 4 batteries to the left 4 to the right side ...... im looking for a professional job to do something like this.... like in the second pic the batteries are kind of hiden is what im trying to do .......


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

$1000+ DEPENDING ON WHO YOU GET TO DO IT LOT OF WORK AND LOT OF PATIENCE COULD DO IT YOURSELF THO NOT THAT HARD JUST A LOT OF WORK, SANDING, BODY FILLER,


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Jan 2 2009, 11:49 PM~12589506
> *$1000+ DEPENDING ON WHO YOU GET TO DO IT LOT OF WORK AND LOT OF PATIENCE COULD DO IT YOURSELF THO NOT THAT HARD JUST A LOT OF WORK, SANDING, BODY FILLER,
> *


SHIT. THAT IS IF YOU DO IT. A JOB LIKE THAT IS ALOT OF HOURS PREP AND SANDING AND EVERYTHING ELSE. DEPENDING ON THE AMOUNT OF EQUIPMENT, AND THE TIME OF WORK IT COULD GO $2500-5K.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 3 2009, 08:36 AM~12592560
> *SHIT.  THAT IS IF YOU DO IT.  A JOB LIKE THAT IS ALOT OF HOURS PREP AND SANDING AND EVERYTHING ELSE.  DEPENDING ON THE AMOUNT OF EQUIPMENT, AND THE TIME OF WORK IT COULD GO $2500-5K.
> *


x2


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

ohh anything else


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

fiberglass aint that hard. making things semetrical is really the only hard part, and thats just like doing bodywork,but more fun and rewarding.

Alotta people just get turned off from it by the mess. you just gotta have a good place to do it and a few right tools to make the work easy


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

TO DO A BOX WITH TRIM PANELS ALL GLASS AND PAINTED I CHARGE $3000-$5000. THAT WAS IN THE HAY DAYS WHEN PEOPLE SPENT MONEY. :biggrin: YOU COULD PROBALLY FIND SOMEONE FOR A LITTLE LESS NOW. BUT IF YOU WANT EVERYTHING SPRAYED IN KANDY, DON'T EXPECT IT.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

try something new and learn along the way! its wood, fleece, resin then BAM. throw in some sanding with some duraglass and you saved yourself a lot of money. start with a board to be the base of your box. you can buy speaker rings. place them on top of wooden blocks to ensure sufficient air space. STAPLE and stretch the fleece around your base-wood and rings. cut out rings with razor. resin everything. at least three layers. sand smooth( may take awhile) fill imperfections with a fiberglass/bondo filler. nothin too it but to do it. its man made, meaning u can do it too with some patience and attention to detail.


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

dam dat sounds too intricate ... i have to buy the material ... is there any forum out here already of someone with the steps to doing this


----------



## aguacatio (Jan 2, 2009)

dam dat sounds too intricate ... i have to buy the material ... is there any forum out here already of someone with the steps to doing this


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

here a sample how to :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## kuzikan (Nov 13, 2004)

damn if it was that easy, no one would be able to charge 3000-5000 for a good job. you have to know a lot more than the basics to do something like a full trunk. shit a small box takes a few days, a full trunk can take weeks, months depending on how much time a person has to dedicate to it. especially if you wanted it painted candy. damn price of paint material is a few bills alone.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

na its not easy, but people will pay for what they will not try. time is money and folks dont always want to dedicate weeks or months. ya its not done overnight but attention to detail and some time, almost any motivated person could do it. most people are not patient enough to smooth the shit out of their work. prep work son.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuck it I'm about to try that shit. Wish me luck!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raiderhater719_@Mar 27 2010, 12:12 AM~17013110
> *Fuck it I'm about to try that shit. Wish me luck!
> *


Its so easy a cave man could do it














:cheesy:


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

i built my own, after figuring out how they were doing it, there are alot of little tricks to know, that if your teaching yourself can be exspensive but thats the cost of learning,

when ya have noone else to go by, ya have to do it by yourself, i did my trunk in about 4 days time,

first day i didn't like where it weas going so i did a redo, then when i was about done i padded the top to makeit tight and i guess it was too tight,

then idid a redo again and it was good, i didn't go the paint route because it would take along time, and my trunk won't be seen 1/2 the time anyway,

and as far as price, i would'nt do this for anything under a grand myself and beleive me thats still cheap,

the materials alone add up quick especially if ya have to throw it away,

the work is the easy part, the imagination of seeing what ya want and how to acheive it is the part ya pay for imo







































its all wrapped in fur for the time being, it was just faster to do it this way,

it didn't turn out to bad for my first trunk though i am happy with it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I THINK THE HARDEST PART IS FINDING SOMEONE TO STIR YOUR REISEN AND HARDNER.....


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Mar 29 2010, 02:00 PM~17031190
> *i built my own, after figuring out how they were doing it, there are alot of little tricks to know, that if your teaching yourself can be exspensive but thats the cost of learning,
> 
> when ya have noone else to go by, ya have to do it by yourself, i did my trunk in about 4 days time,
> ...


Looks like a good basis :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPALAMAN1 (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 3 2010, 07:50 PM~17087625
> *I THINK THE HARDEST PART IS FINDING SOMEONE TO STIR YOUR REISEN AND HARDNER.....
> *


AINT THAT THE TRUTH! AND TO CUT UP MAT.


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Apr 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17094348
> *Looks like a good basis  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------

